# Farm house + out buildings (Pic heavy)



## bigtip (Jun 30, 2012)

Farm house and lots of out buildings with some huge warehouses near milton keynes explored with my brother.
Lots of damage as always seems to be with these places (real shame) bet it was very nice when lived in haven't found out to much about the place,took a good couple of hours to look round and it didn't rain on us which is good.
Would like to know a bit of it's history if anyone knows.



IMG_8141 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8146 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8161 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8182 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8178 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8210 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8216 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8230 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8241 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8215 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8196 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8218 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8194 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8181 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8174 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8169 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8166 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8162 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8158 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8154 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8224 by bigtip72, on Flickr


IMG_8195 by bigtip72, on Flickr


----------



## sonyes (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice splore, and some good pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## st33ly (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice view from that window . Looks like an interesting place too


----------



## eggbox (Jun 30, 2012)

st33ly said:


> Nice view from that window . Looks like an interesting place too



And then some; so bizarre that a view like that is being wasted.


----------



## jongriff (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice 1 m8, landscape pic thru window is my fav


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 1, 2012)

Great looking place with a hell of a crack in the gable end!,thanks for sharing.


----------



## rectory-rat (Jul 2, 2012)

Ooohh, wouldn't mind living there if a few modifications were made  

Why the hell do chavs always have to kick in plasterboard between every wooden strut. I just don't get it???


----------

